# Unenclosed stairway and draft curtain



## arch_06 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have a sprinklered office building where a tenant wants an open stairway between 2 levels. Each level has less than 50 people and each egress through a common core to exterior grade (varying grade levels around bldg). The new stair is therefore not part of the egress path. In trying to interpret IBC 708.2.2.1 (draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers required for non-egress open stairways) vs 708.2.11 (no mention of draft curtain requirement), I can't figure out if a draft curtain is required or not. In interpreting 708.2.11, I can comply with it without a draft curtain, but does the stair need to be an egress stair? The other issue is that I don't have the ceiling height to have an 18" draft curtain around the stair. Anyone with experience on this?


----------



## zigmark (Feb 5, 2013)

Arch-

Without reviewing the code section (not avail atm) I would say that if you are not directing people to use the stairs as part of the exitting (signage) and you have the required compliant amount of egress/exitting from each level of the building without utilitzing the stairway then you would not be required to have the feature required when using them as such.  It is sort of the old arguement about if one is proivded is it required to be code compliant, except in this case there is an allowance to not provide a draft curtain in certain instances.  Hope that makes sense.

ZIG


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 5, 2013)

How about 708.2, exception #11?  It may serve as an exit access stair and not be enclosed then a draft curtain is not required.


----------



## Builder Bob (Feb 5, 2013)

I would defer to the fire protection engineer about sprinkler head placement with/without draft curtains........


----------



## High Desert (Feb 5, 2013)

You have to go to NFPA for a definition of closely spaced sprinklers. I believe is is 6 feet. Also, I think the draft curtain is a solid 12 inch projection down from the ceiling. Anyway, NFPA 13 should have all that info.


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2013)

yes you are required a draft curtain, but it depends on the dimensions of the opening.

Is this proposed opening actualy in the suite between floors???

"""I don't have the ceiling height to have an 18" draft curtain around the stair"""  HUH??? the draft curtain would be on the lower floor.

look at the left side of the picture shows a draft curtain and sprinklers

http://www.pmarchitectsllp.com/uploads/1/0/3/0/10305100/___3553963_orig.jpg

look at the first page bottom right::

http://www.ussmokeandfirecurtain.com/DocumentCenter/USSFC%20Escalator%20Shield%20Brochure.pdf

the requirement is also in NFPA 13:::

http://www.rogersarkansas.com/fire/Marshal%20Page/Fire%20Protection%20Tools/Protection%20of%20Vertical%20Openings%20by%20NFPA%2013.pdf


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 5, 2013)

You can use 708.2, #11 if the stair can serve as an exit access stair.  If you can get to the exit discharge or a protected exit enclosure (exit passageway, exit enclosure, etc) within the travel distance from the most remote point in the building which the stair serves, then the stair does not have to be enclosed and a draft curtain is not required.


----------



## cda (Feb 5, 2013)

The bad news is if they are complying with Nfpa 13, and the opening meets the requirements per 13, the draft stop and sprinklers are required.

 It all depends on how big of hole it is!!  N


----------



## arch_06 (Feb 6, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> yes you are required a draft curtain, but it depends on the dimensions of the opening. Is this proposed opening actualy in the suite between floors???
> 
> """I don't have the ceiling height to have an 18" draft curtain around the stair"""  HUH??? the draft curtain would be on the lower floor.
> 
> ...


The lower level finished ceiling height is only 8'. An 18" draft curtain would result in 6'-6" head height under the curtain which doesn't comply with Code. The linear width of the open part of the stair below is 12'-6" - the stair has walls on 3 sides.

So, if the unenclosed stair is a non-egress stair, it needs to comply with NFPA 13, but if it is an unenclosed egress stair, it doesn't?


----------



## arch_06 (Feb 6, 2013)

The stair opening hole is about the same size as the stair.


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 6, 2013)

arch_06 said:
			
		

> I have a sprinklered office building where a tenant wants an open stairway between 2 levels. Each level has less than 50 people and each egress through a common core to exterior grade (varying grade levels around bldg). The new stair is therefore not part of the egress path. In trying to interpret IBC 708.2.2.1 (draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers required for non-egress open stairways) vs 708.2.11 (no mention of draft curtain requirement), I can't figure out if a draft curtain is required or not. In interpreting 708.2.11, I can comply with it without a draft curtain, but does the stair need to be an egress stair? The other issue is that I don't have the ceiling height to have an 18" draft curtain around the stair. Anyone with experience on this?


You've indicated the stair is not part of the egress system.  Even if it were part of the egress system under 708.2, exception #11, the stair can be open and be an exit access stair.  There is no requirement for a draft curtain with this exception.  :banghd


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2013)

Yes, if you are required to comply with Nfpa 13, "and" the hole size requires the draft curtain, it shall be installed no matter what you use the stairs for.

http://www.rogersarkansas.com/fire/Marshal%20Page/Fire%20Protection%20Tools/Protection%20of%20Vertical%20Openings%20by%20NFPA%2013.pdf

It all depends on the size of the "opening"


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2013)

Does this cover the draft curtain???   In your case

1003.3 Protruding objects. Protruding objects shall comply with the requirements of Sections 1003.3.1 through 1003.3.4.

1003.3.1 Headroom. Protruding objects are permitted to extend below the minimum ceiling height required by Section 1003.2 provided a minimum headroom of 80 inches (2032 mm) shall be provided for any walking surface, including walks, corridors, aisles and passageways. Not more than 50 percent of the ceiling area of a means of egress shall be reduced in height by protruding objects.

Exception: Door closers and stops shall not reduce headroom to less than 78 inches (1981 mm).

A barrier shall be provided where the vertical clearance is less than 80 inches (2032 mm) high. The leading edge of such a barrier shall be located 27 inches (686 mm) maximum above the floor.


----------



## arch_06 (Feb 6, 2013)

It sounds like the only way to take advantage of exception 11 in 708.2 is to make this an exit access stair, even though it doesn't need to be.

The protruding objects provision doesn't apply here since I would have no 80" high path to the stair with a continuous 18" draft curtain around it.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2013)

If needed recess the ceiling in that area??


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 6, 2013)

arch_06 said:
			
		

> It sounds like the only way to take advantage of exception 11 in 708.2 is to make this an exit access stair, even though it doesn't need to be.


The whole point here is that any opening between floors must be protected as a shaft unless you meet one of the exceptions listed in 708.2.  The stair may not need to qualify as an exit access stair, but designing it as such allows for the exception of the shaft to be met without making additional changes to the overall design, including the use of a draft curtain.


----------



## kilitact (Feb 6, 2013)

So you don't comply with exception #7 of sec 708.2, which includes 7.2?


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 6, 2013)

Unenclosed stairs that are a portion of the means of egress will be position away from the other required exit to allow enough time to escape before the smoke becomes a significant problem.

Unenclosed stairs that are not a portion of the means of egress require the additional protection as it can be located near an exit.

Francis


----------



## kilitact (Feb 6, 2013)

Francis Vineyard said:
			
		

> Unenclosed stairs that are a portion of the means of egress will be position away from the other required exit to allow enough time to escape before the smoke becomes a significant problem. Unenclosed stairs that are not a portion of the means of egress require the additional protection as it can be located near an exit.
> 
> Francis


separated by 1/3 distance for required exits.

Where are you getting a requirement for separation distances or protection of for non-required exits?


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 6, 2013)

The 2012 IBC rewrote the shaft provisions. Consider looking at 2012 IBC 712.1.8.

Another alternative method for draft curtains in low-headroom areas could employ smoke/fire curtains that can be installed flush with the ceiling, and then drop the 18 inches to form a draft curtain upon fire alarm activation. Products like this would create less of a barrier, as they are flexible and could be pushed out of the way by taller occupants.


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2013)

AegisFPE said:
			
		

> The 2012 IBC rewrote the shaft provisions. Consider looking at 2012 IBC 712.1.8.Another alternative method for draft curtains in low-headroom areas could employ smoke/fire curtains that can be installed flush with the ceiling, and then drop the 18 inches to form a draft curtain upon fire alarm activation. Products like this would create less of a barrier, as they are flexible and could be pushed out of the way by taller occupants.


Or maybe something like this product;;;

http://www.ussmokeandfirecurtain.com/DocumentCenter/USSFC%20Escalator%20Shield%20Brochure.pdf


----------



## Codegeek (Feb 6, 2013)

AegisFPE said:
			
		

> The 2012 IBC rewrote the shaft provisions. Consider looking at 2012 IBC 712.1.8.


Or 2012 IBC 712.1.12 - unenclosed stairs and ramps.


----------



## arch_06 (Feb 6, 2013)

It's interesting that IBC 2012 changed the language so that only escalator openings of certain size require the draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers. I don't think MA has adopted IBC 2012 yet, but I would have complied with 712.1.8.

Any manufacturer/model suggestions on the fire alarm activated drop-down draft curtains? Does NFPA approve of such products for draft curtain use?


----------



## AegisFPE (Feb 6, 2013)

cda said:
			
		

> Or maybe something like this product;


Stoebich offers a similar product - the advertised image includes a frame at the bottom, but I understand they could place weight in the hem of the curtain which would allow the curtain to remain flexible.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Feb 6, 2013)

arch_06 said:
			
		

> It's interesting that IBC 2012 changed the language so that only escalator openings of certain size require the draft curtain and closely spaced sprinklers. I don't think MA has adopted IBC 2012 yet, but I would have complied with 712.1.8.Any manufacturer/model suggestions on the fire alarm activated drop-down draft curtains? Does NFPA approve of such products for draft curtain use?


? If I understand your comment about the draft curtain for stairs it was reorganized to Section 1009.3 Stairways in 2012.

Francis


----------



## cda (Feb 6, 2013)

dont think nfpa approves stuff, either meet the prescriptive of the code, or some type of testing like UL.


----------

